# Cypripedium montanum - Clump G growth photos



## grady (Apr 26, 2013)

Please see this thread for an introduction: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29786

>>>updated May 24, 2013

Info on the clump:
Date Clump, # plants visible, Height of tallest, Height of shortest
4/18/13 G, 15, 5", 3"
4/26/13 G, 15, 8", 5 1/2"
4/30/13 G, 15, 10", 6" <<< update
5/5/13 G, 15, 12", 8" <<< update
5/11/13 G, 15, 14", 8" <<< update
5/17/13 G, 16", 14 plants in bloom

April 18, wide view:






April 18, shoots:





April 26, shoots:





May 11, flowers:













May 17, flowers:


----------



## Dido (Apr 28, 2013)

interesting settup, I like them in this pic, cannot wait to see it blooming, hope mine will decide to do it too.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice. Thanks for the ruler. That helps for us that know nothing of cyps!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for the updates on your clumps Grady. Have you considered making a blog about these?


----------



## grady (Apr 28, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Thanks for the updates on your clumps Grady. Have you considered making a blog about these?



No, I haven't, Tom, but it sounds interesting. How would I get started (if you wouldn't mind helping a newbie with a suggestion or two)?

Great news: numerous new plants are coming up, just babies that are poking their heads above the ground for the first time. At last I'm seeing what brand-new plants look like (just shows how much I have ignored these treasures for years). I'm photographing them as well and will post photos later.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Grady,

I use Wordpress because it is very easy. Here's a good article with a video you can listen to about setting up a blog. It seems difficult, but once you've got some basic things in place it is almost as easy as putting content onto a forum.

The negative side is blogs take up a lot of your time! Also, you'll have to put out some money to maintain it. The nice part is that you have total control over it - how it is used and the content. Also, as long as you live and can pay for it, the content is in place. No more disappearing pics like you have on archived forum articles.

Your content is perfect for a blog.


----------



## grady (Apr 28, 2013)

Dido said:


> ...cannot wait to see it blooming, hope mine will decide to do it too.



Dido, could it be true? Do you have montanum growing? Do you have pics?


----------



## Dido (Apr 29, 2013)

hi here you go 

this are my 2 beautys, 3 days out of the winter shade, this is why they are not fully green now. 





I hvae more then 10 hybrids with montanum too. 

There are a few vendors which are already succesfull propagate them in germany.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 29, 2013)

Interesting- you grow these in display pots. What do you do in the winter? Do these go in an unheated space (garage?)? I bury my pots in the ground and cover them with leaves.


----------



## Dido (Apr 29, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Interesting- you grow these in display pots. What do you do in the winter? Do these go in an unheated space (garage?)? I bury my pots in the ground and cover them with leaves.



I put them in an old barn of mien, it goes down to -15C in there, they only dont like water in the winter, at least this is my feeling. 

In the ground I have bad experience with soem kinds, but here we have a lot of rain, and the snow melts often durign the winter. Kinds like formosanum I have in an old fridge in the same place, they only get down to -10C at max normal ynot more then -8C
Californicum the same, this year both made it true the winter. 

I had 3 Montanum on beginning 2 years bag, now this 2 plants are doing fine, last year left over of Nr. 3 was there and I was hopin to recover, but as you see around the tag is nothing. 

The hybrids are behind wit montanum in it. 

Candidum and the 2 leaf kinds seems to be slower growing


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 29, 2013)

Grady, oops, forgot the article link. You don't have to use his services and products, but just get an idea of how to start: http://michaelhyatt.com/ez-wordpress-setup.html

C. montanum is very difficult to grow in the eastern US - probably better in Canada or similarly cool summer climates. Heat plus high humidity seems to really kill them quick, especially if night temperatures remain high.


----------



## grady (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the help with setting up a blog; I'll look into it.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2013)

Dido's plants are very far from home!


----------



## grady (May 1, 2013)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> ...especially if night temperatures remain high.



No problem here, Tom. Last two nights were 27 Fahrenheit; the plants don't seem to mind the cold.

Did my first concerted search for new plants yesterday and the day before, and my first comprehensive inventory. I counted 165 lively plants and 2 that were damaged. Discovered 8 new (new to me, that is: most have flowered in past seasons) clumps since Monday. This is truly an abundance of riches.


----------



## Dido (May 1, 2013)

Must be a lovely sight you life. 

Oh well Eric, they had a long way from germination to me.


----------



## grady (May 24, 2013)

New photos & info posted May 24, 2013


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2013)

The May 11, photo is an award display!


----------



## grady (May 25, 2013)

NYEric said:


> The May 11, photo is an award display!



Thank you! Although, all credit goes to the plants.


----------



## abax (May 26, 2013)

grady, have you ever tried acaule? I had a large stand of acaule on my
property under native pines. The pine bark beetles took down the pines
and the acaule went with them. I'd love to try to get them started again,
but transplanting failed miserably. Any suggestions?


----------



## grady (May 26, 2013)

abax said:


> grady, have you ever tried acaule? I had a large stand of acaule on my
> property under native pines. The pine bark beetles took down the pines
> and the acaule went with them. I'd love to try to get them started again,
> but transplanting failed miserably. Any suggestions?



No, abax, I haven't tried acaule. I knew nothing about orchids, let alone orchids in the wild, until I began looking into the montanum that grows here. I've never tried to grow orchids, and I greatly admire the many people on this forum that not only try, but succeed.

My one effort at transplantation succeeded, but that's hardly a recommendation. To transplant, I dug a big hole around the clump and took the whole mass and put it into a hole in our rock garden. The clump survived without the usual duff covering the ground, and being watered regularly by the sprinkler that waters the garden. To be honest, I didn't expect it to survive.

I'm truly sorry for the loss of your acaule, not to mention your pines. On the other hand, we're considering selling our place and moving to a warmer (winter) climate and more liberal (politically) climate. Interested in 20 park-like, private acres?


----------



## grady (Jul 29, 2013)

I can no longer edit the original post, so the latest photo of this clump will appear here:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the updates.


----------

